# My boy Friday



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

I love my cat dearly. He is spoiled and easily becomes jealous of time with Jeremiah. But who can't love a sweet kitty??? (he likes the new kitchen rugs......)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cutie!

I love his chubby tomcat face <3

Both my cats have long, oriental-like faces, so when I see a cat with chubby cheeks, I'm like SQUEEEEEEE

Also, I have a soft spot for tabbies (A)


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He is a handsome guy! I have a cat that has almost the exact same coloring, except she's a manx lol. Probably why I think Friday is so good lookin'


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a pretty boy!  Love is coloring/marking always has been my favorite.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! He is truly a loving cat.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, what a sweetie pie!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

I've called Friday my "Monkey Face" since the first day I saw him. My sister's cat had kittens, and I told her I wanted the runt no matter what. She handled the kittens daily, which resulted in them all being lovable sweeties. I think she handled Friday more than the rest, because he is simply THE most wonderful, loving cat I have ever known.
He's my alarm clock, waking me 10 minutes before the alarm goes off. He meows at me, pats my face and pushes the covers off me until I wake up. Great during the week, not so great on the weekends when I don't want to get up at 4:30am............... He also knows when I am upset, sick or sad and comforts me. My Boy Friday. I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He sounds lovely! And he's very pretty.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

PJM said:
 

> He sounds lovely! And he's very pretty.


Thank you, PJM.


----------

